# How to scape a 125g CA/SA tank?



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

How is the best way to scape a CA/SA tank? Im Setting this tank up this weekend and curious as how to go about doing the scape for it. If anyone has some pointers that would be great! Thank you!


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

I always use a combination of rock and drift wood. I spend a lot of time on the web looking for inspiration.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I agree. Rocks + driftwoods + plants


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

As mentioned lots driftwood and plants


----------

